# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  convenient translation tool?

## sperk

Is there a good translation tool for Spanish to English. For example, I think there are some programs that allow you to slide your mouse over a word and a translation window pops up, but I don't know if this exists for Spanish. Or, like the Firefox plug in that links to Lingvo online for Russian.
thanks

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I think there is one called Babylon.  It has many different language options.

----------

